# ONR - some questions.



## Fezzy Boy (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Just received a delivery from 'Detailed Obsession', excellent service as always. Thanks Garteh. Just reading the diluation ratios add 1 oz to 2 Gallons of water, what is 2 Gallons 9 Litres-ish?. How much would 1 oz be half a capful??. 
Sorry for all the questions, from reading other threads a grout sponge seems to be the weapon of choice. Is this still the case?


Many Thanks, Lee.


----------



## TrueTriumph (May 3, 2011)

ONR being produced in the U.S. means something around 7litreish. One ounce is two capsful if You use the 1 Litre-Bottle.

Markus


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep 2 capfuls to 7-8 litres of water


----------



## Fezzy Boy (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply guys. I've got the 32 FL oz bottle, would I still only need to use 2 capfuls?.


Thanks, Lee.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Caps tend to be no matter the shape 15ml, you could get a measuring spoon cheap from supermarket infact a set of them
Us gallon is near as darn it 3.75lt.
So you want 30ml to 7 litres of water.

Here was my winter test...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197465


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Got to say this product seems great, only used a few times but not had any major issues :thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Fezzy Boy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys. I've got the 32 FL oz bottle, would I still only need to use 2 capfuls?.
> 
> Thanks, Lee.


1 oz. ( 2 capfuls) per 2 gallons of water for a rinseless wash. 8 oz. per gallon for a QD. Yes, a grout sponge is a good wash media for a rinseless wash.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MAUI said:


> 8 oz. per gallon for a QD.


20:1 is way too strong and you may get some smearing. For a QD 
try 32:1 or 2 capfuls per litre. In soft water, you could probably 
halve that again...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> 20:1 is way too strong and you may get some smearing. For a QD
> try 32:1 or 2 capfuls per litre. In soft water, you could probably
> halve that again...
> 
> ...


Doesn't Optimum recommend 8 ozs. per gallon for a QD? Been doing that ratio for years and never had a streaking problem.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

MAUI said:


> Doesn't Optimum recommend 8 ozs. per gallon for a QD? Been doing that ratio for years and never had a streaking problem.


Yes, but one thing that does seem to affect ONR, more than anything else, is 
water hardness. Several people have reported streaks, which appears to have 
been attributed to this. If ONR works well at 32:1, why waste product at such a
high strength for no extra benefit?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Fezzy Boy (Aug 4, 2006)

Me again, thanks for all the help. I plan to pick up a pressure sprayer tomorrow, how much product should I use as a pre spray?, without stripping wax - assuming the bottle is 1.5Lt

Thanks, Lee


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

One cap should be fine....:thumb:


----------



## Danno (May 28, 2008)

If mixing it up as a QD, I use deionised water (£1.50 at ASDA) to dilute it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Danno said:


> If mixing it up as a QD, I use deionised water (£1.50 at ASDA) to dilute it.


Have you tried mixing ONR with tap water as well? If so, what extra benefit 
does the purer water bring?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Deionised water should leave less water spots than tap water especially in hard water areas. Interestingly Optimum recommmend that Opti-Clean concentrate is diluted with deionised water but do not suggest the same for ONR.


----------

